# VK - New Stock - 28 Oct 2016



## Gizmo (28/10/16)

*Vaporesso Energystash Ultrasonic Cleaner*





http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-energystash-ultrasonic-cleaner.html

*Kangertech DOTA RDTA Black*

*



*
*http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-dota-rdta-black.html*

*UD Staple Staggered Fused Clapton 10PC*​*


http://www.vapeking.co.za/ud-staple-staggered-fused-clapton-10pc.html​*
*RESTOCKS:*
*Clapton SOCC Kangertech*
*Toptank Mini Replacment Glass*
*Cleito 120 Replacement Glass*
*Eleaf iStick Nano White*
*Energystash Ultrasonic Cleaner*
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/10/16)

The ultrasonic can I use it to steep juice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

